# PaceSetter Longtubes and Magnaflow Mufflers



## chuckD (May 7, 2009)

I just heard my buddys WS-6 LS1 with Pace Setters and a Magnaflow CatBack and it sounded mean. I want to pretty much duplicate this setup. I plan on running the Pace Setter Long Tube Headers but I don't know what Magnaflow Muffler to use that will sound the most throaty and non raspy. I have a 2004 GTO 5.7L with I believe 2.25" exhaust. What things do I need to consider when doing this other then getting the computer cat delete programming to stop throwing CELs? I am also contemplating using most of the stock exhaust unless this is a bad idea. Should the exhaust be bumped up to a 2.5" or is 2.25" better for a 5.7L. I would also like to cam it eventually too but that's an entirely different story as I have no clue on what one I would like to do or where I want the power gains.

So really I guess all Im looking for is what series are equivalent to say the Flowmaster 40/44's.


----------



## StaleyCornell (Oct 20, 2006)

My previous GTO had the pacesetters long tubes with midpipes that bolted directly to the stock exhaust. It sounded good....not really too much different than the GTO I have now with the longtubes and the magnaflow exhaust. Honestly, I preferred the stock mufflers to the magnaflows...the cost of the magnaflows isnt worth it. Luckily, my GTO now came with magnaflows.


----------

